# to sir nathan



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

i dont know anything about filters, but you had instuctions for a plant wet/dry filter and a normal wet dry filter, are you recommending you make both? or just one or the other?

thanx in advance


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

It depends, I had both for a while. With very large tanks it becomes more difficult to do the planted sump because you will need lots of plants to make an impact, you will need a tank of nearly 3/4 the size of your main tank that is filled with fast growing plants to make a big difference otherwise its easiest to just have the plants in the tank. So for anything 75g or smaller the sump in plants does well, but when you have a 125g tank it is impracticle to have a 75g sump when you could use it for fish. There is 2 ways if you do want plants in the sump. You can have to seperate sumps, one for bio media the other for platns or, have one big sump, you have the water go through the bio media first and then fill the open sump with plants, either way works great


----------



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

nvm i get it 

how much do those pumps cost that you use to pump it back up for your sumps or whatever ya call em heh


----------



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

heh i replied one second after you


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I dont know what size pump you will need, but if you plan for your only filtration for the tank to be a wet dry which is only what I use, I suggest a 4 to 6 times per hour tank turnover, so make sure you plan into that number the head height for the pump, here is the best deal on pumps and its where I get mine, Water Pumps


----------



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

i was planning on getting a 55 gallon tank, so if i wanted to set up a wet/dry and plant wet dry what size spare tanks could i use ? i just have a 20, 10, 10, and one of those wierd "tall" 15s


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

20g will work, youve got mail


----------



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanx!


----------

